# How do I market my new custom t-shirt in Canada



## Normkong (Sep 16, 2007)

I am going to operat a new customer T-shirt store in Canada. Customers come in and design their own design with me. I print them on T-shirt. How do I get more customers to my store and make T-shirt? How do I price my product/service? Could you guys help me? Thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> How do I get more customers to my store and make T-shirt?


Tell us what you already have on your marketing plan, and we can then offer additional suggestions.



> How do I price my product/service?


You can read about how to price your products/services here:
pricing related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Here's a current thread that talks about all the things you should consider: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t56289.html


----------



## Normkong (Sep 16, 2007)

Thankyou Rodney. I have a marketing plan and I executed some of them. I printed big poster (2 by 6') and put it on the display window. I have sign post outside the store to show that we do custom T-shirt. It seems working. Some people knows that. However, not many people actually come by and do T-shirt. The next step is that I would post the small posters on light post on the street (of course, the goveronment allowed ones) and see.

I already put some simple T-shirts and photo on the wall. People are pleased with that.

The next thing is that did I price T-shirt too high. However, the feedback is that my price is ok already and bit lower.

Is there any ways I can promote more my T-shirt business and let public know us more? I do not have too much money on the budget.

Please, help. 
Thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is there any ways I can promote more my T-shirt business and let public know us more? I do not have too much money on the budget.


Sounds like you're off to a good start.

You can find some more great ways to promote your business locally here: local marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

